# problème flash mac power pc G4



## domi7513972 (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive plus depuis deux jours à lire de vidéos sur Facebook ou Youtube, à cause de Flash qui n'est plus accepté par power pc. j'ai regardé sur pleins de forums et essayé de télécharger les versions 10. 1 voire flash 9 mais mon ordi ne les accepte pas. Quand j'ai essayé de mettre la version 9 mon ordi, lorsqu'on choisit l'emplacement, me dit qu'il existe déjà une version plus récente. Or, j'ai normalement tout mis à la corbeille. J'ai cherché sur mon disque dur touté référence à flash et rien. Je ne comprends pas.
Qui a une solution svp? C'est très handicapant


----------



## Procker (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis aussi confronté depuis deux semaines à d'énormes problèmes avec Flash sur mon MBP OSX 10.6.8. Je me souviens qu'une mise à jour m'a été proposé et que j'ai validé. Depuis il m'est pratiquement impossible d'utiliser des lecteurs tel que Megavideo, VideoBB ou MixtureVideo. Je retrouve aussi de problèmes de lenteur sur les lecteurs Youtube ou Dailymotion. 

Ma version de shockwave flash est la 11.1.1.102.55. J'ai essayé de désinstaller, ré-installer flash, sans résultats... 

J'ai l'impression que cette màj a totalement rendu instable le flash sur mes navigateurs (j'utilise aussi bien Safari (5.1) que Firefox (7.0.1). Je vide mes caches régulièrement.

Des messages d'erreurs apparaissent lorsque je passe en mode plein écran, et si je repasse en mode fenêtre c'est carrément le navigateur qui plante.

Si vous avez des idées ou infos sur le sujet merci d'avance car c'est très très relou!


----------



## constanceetcalme (5 Décembre 2011)

Tiens voilà encore un fil sur les problèmes de mises à jour de flashplayer sur G4
Je suis pour ma par bloqué depuis dimanche et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution

J'arrive à voir des vidéos youtube grace au soft
"Mactubes" très bien très pratique d'installation mais c'est peu

toutes les infos sont les bienvenues


----------



## Invité (11 Décembre 2011)

Et avec ClickToFlash en cherchant les vidéos en H.264 ? (pour le G4)


----------



## livingroommusicfrance (15 Décembre 2011)

domi7513972 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'arrive plus depuis deux jours à lire de vidéos sur Facebook ou Youtube, à cause de Flash qui n'est plus accepté par power pc. j'ai regardé sur pleins de forums et essayé de télécharger les versions 10. 1 voire flash 9 mais mon ordi ne les accepte pas. Quand j'ai essayé de mettre la version 9 mon ordi, lorsqu'on choisit l'emplacement, me dit qu'il existe déjà une version plus récente. Or, j'ai normalement tout mis à la corbeille. J'ai cherché sur mon disque dur touté référence à flash et rien. Je ne comprends pas.
> Qui a une solution svp? C'est très handicapant




Hello J'ai eu le meme probleme, et ouf adobe m'a donné la solution!
en fait il faut desinstaller completement le flash player pour cela va sur

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/909/cpsid_90906.html

ensuite choisi ton systeme d'exploitation et ré installe le tour est joué 
kiss...et joyeux noel!


----------



## apocalypse2012 (7 Janvier 2012)

Mais je comprend toujours pas pourquoi Facebook veut rien savoir


----------



## Madalvée (7 Janvier 2012)

De plus en plus de vidéos sont encodées en versions supérieures de Flash (11 et consors), donc notre espace des possibles se réduit


----------



## amigappc (24 Janvier 2012)

Salut
Je suis tombé sur cette page:
http://lowendmac.com/ed/royal/12sr/flash-11-and-powerpc.html
Est ce quelquun a déjà essayer cette solution ? fonctionne t'elle ?
Merci


----------



## dbfh (4 Avril 2012)

bonjour,
depuis ce matin je n'arrivais pas à lire les videos de face book ou bien celles devant fonctionner avec flash player 
je confirme que le plug in proposé par  ce lien
http://lowendmac.com/ed/royal/12sr/flash-11-and-powerpc.html
fonctionne tout à fait ( pour l'instant )
la manip est très simple


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2012)

amigappc a dit:


> Salut
> Je suis tombé sur cette page:
> http://lowendmac.com/ed/royal/12sr/flash-11-and-powerpc.html
> Est ce quelquun a déjà essayer cette solution ? fonctionne t'elle ?
> Merci



Bravo !


----------

